# Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggg



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Why oh why is there some terrible ferret breeders out their, i have just rescued a little girl from one (didn't pay for her) she is 10 week plus and 170 gramms, she is so so skinny, I am going to nurse her back to health, so heart braking. why do people breed ferrets with no intention of bringing kits up right????? if they cant afford to get a vasectomised male then they should not have jills.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little thing, luckily shes got a good chance at making a recovery now, she wont want for tlc anyway


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I have put her in a small hamster cage so she can get used to being fed and clean and once she grows she will get a bigger cage, i just didn't want to scare her as she is so diddy she is the smallest but cutest ferret kit i have ever seen. she can only eat very small meals its so sad, so I am going to feed her 4 times a day.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I have put her in a small hamster cage so she can get used to being fed and clean and once she grows she will get a bigger cage, i just didn't want to scare her as she is so diddy she is the smallest but cutest ferret kit i have ever seen. she can only eat very small meals its so sad, so I am going to feed her 4 times a day.


Is it just purely a case of her not having the right foods while shes been growing?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Is it just purely a case of her not having the right foods while shes been growing?


yeah she was fed cat food and dog food, that is all  all her litter where the same but she was the runt, so I rescued her. I weighed her so in a week i will re weigh and take her to the vets if i am concerned. she has Lactol now and minced meat. I will get her some steak tomorrow and some turkey


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well if she can be turned round shes in the right place to do it, are they rehoming the others? Are they going to neuter the girl so this doesnt happen again? I just cant understand why with all the information available on the internet peopl still know so little about the needs of pets that they own


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Well if she can be turned round shes in the right place to do it, are they rehoming the others? Are they going to neuter the girl so this doesnt happen again? I just cant understand why with all the information available on the internet peopl still know so little about the needs of pets that they own


:mad2::mad2: probably not, he didnt seem to care, he was selling the others and when i picked her up and said i like her he just said take her. a friend bought her brother so hes ok now too. he was bragging saying her mother wasn't much bigger then her, i dont know where he lives so cant do anything.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Shame poor girl  

You sure she's not one of these "micro" ferrets people are trying to sell? I dunno if they are real but the ones here look like underfed kits


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she wasnt being sold as micro he said that he had bred 10 year and that she is naturally small, we have now taken her twin sister too as i feel she is so small none of my ferrets could be in with her so we got her a companion (her sister) Grace she is 174 grams


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> she wasnt being sold as micro he said that he had bred 10 year and that she is naturally small, we have now taken her twin sister too as i feel she is so small none of my ferrets could be in with her so we got her a companion (her sister) Grace she is 174 grams


Do you have proof of this *cough piccy cough*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah but ignore the weight even though its a joint weight they arent 600 grams as they had just been fed and i hit the scale to get them to look ...... or tried


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are simply adorable but  sooooooo tiny, does Maizie feel happier now shes got her sister back with her?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah she licked her straight away instantly recognised her it was so sweet they look like twins, i will get some better pictures tomorrow in day light.


----------

